# An old community in Hong Kong



## edwardwong (Jun 27, 2006)

An old community in Hong Kong. You feel the life there. *Total 7 photos:*

http://hk.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf/article?mid=641&prev=-1&next=627


&#28145;&#27700;"&#27493;", &#19968;&#20491;&#20805;&#28415;&#29305;&#33394;&#30340;&#31038;&#21312;, &#20303;&#33879;&#24456;&#22810;&#22303;&#29983;&#22303;&#38263;&#30340;&#39321;&#28207;&#20154;, &#26032;&#31227;&#27665;, &#20013;&#20126;&#35028;&#20154;&#22763;, &#22823;&#37096;&#20221;&#37117;&#26159;&#22522;&#23652;&#30340;&#24066;&#27665;. &#38614;&#28982;&#26159;&#19968;&#20491;&#32769;&#31038;&#21312;, &#21371;&#20805;&#28415;&#33879;&#29983;&#27963;&#30340;&#21205;&#21147;&#21644;&#24213;&#34314;.

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060626123535465.jpg​ 
http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060626123706306.jpg​ 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060626123600910.jpg​ 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060626123640584.jpg​ 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060626123624555.jpg​ 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060626123723588.jpg​ 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060626123511680.jpg​ 

http://hk.blog.yahoo.com/photo/photo.php?id=jw!sbhNA0CLGQJEdVhlSsRQryWf&photo=ap_20060626124329587.jpg​


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 28, 2006)

nice pictures! 

btw. why do I see a line of "???" above the links to the pictures?


----------



## LittleMan (Jun 29, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> nice pictures!
> 
> btw. *why do I see a line of "???" above the links to the pictures?*


he wrote in a font that your computer doesn't have. (his language)

Your computer puts ?'s in it's place.


----------



## edwardwong (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## omeletteman (Jun 30, 2006)

nice shots. which part of Hong Kong were these taken in?


----------



## edwardwong (Jul 8, 2006)

west kowloon


----------

